# K9 condo



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Im tyring to decide which one which one, 1, 2 or the barrel. Advise and opinions please.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I own at least one of each style. The DogDens are my favorite because they are so easy to open and clean out. The barrels are good too, but a pain to get inside of and an even bigger pain to assemble.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have 3 Dog Den II, with the oldest being 8 yrs old. Still in excellent condition. Somewhat pricey, but a great product.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Get the barrel K9 Kondo you hippy


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got 4 Dog Den II's and love em. Like the heater option for the colder winter days.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Get the barrel K9 Kondo you hippy


I would have already, but you recomended it so i had to think twice.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I would have already, but you recomended it so i had to think twice.


and some people say you arent a thinker.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Me, thinking about dog houses


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick thinking about another snack.


----------

